# Pepto Bismol: how long does it take to work?



## suffering (Sep 16, 2005)

If you know you are going to eat something that might give you problems, when should you take Pepto Bismol?I know for Imodium, people say you should take it about 2 hours before if you want to prevent any IBS episodes, so I was wondering what the time frame is for PB? I'm just starting to try PB.


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

It used to start working for me in about 15 minutes, but that was for gerd, in theory it shouldent be longer than about an hour.cheersIan


----------

